# Desperate plea! Livery yard Liverpool/Knowsley/Merseyside/Widnes/Warrington area?



## roobarb12 (11 July 2012)

Hello

I am looking for a DIY livery yard as close to Liverpool (M62) as possible (Knowsley/Warrington/St Helens/Widnes). We're currently on a full livery yard on Gorsey Lane but intend to move to DIY as soon as possible. Does anyone know of any good yards around the area?

We've been on Willow Park but considering that it was advertised as adults only, it was overrun with young teenagers and a "snarly" young crowd. Not a pleasant environment. Also, walk to turnout wasn't great and the fishermen on site had no regard for the horses.

I've had a look at Wheatacre (great so far but something not quite right), Higher Farm (fab yard owner and facilities but I don't think stable suitable), Linden Stables (bit messy at the mo), and Yew Tree (great stables, menege not so great).

There used to be several advertised on Merseyhorse but the ones advertised at the mo are too far for me to travel.

Has anyone heard of J.G Williams behind Gellings? I have spoken to the owner and he said he might have stables available but when I asked if I could come and have a look, he didn't seem too keen.

I am literally spending hours trawling through old forum posts and adverts for yards so really grasping at straws. Hammonds don't have any up on their boards either.

Does anyone know if Springfield Stables out Garnett's road ways is still going? And if so, what are the facilities like? There's also Crows Nest Farm just past Bold, any ideas?

There's also Trevor Morris (Micklehead's) off St Helen's linkway. Any good or bad reviews about that yard?

I think Croft is a bit too far for me to travel but many recommendations have been passed for yards up themways.

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## dressagedreamer (11 July 2012)

My sister has a yard in Runcorn if that is any good for you as a stop gap?

Pm me and i will give you her details


----------



## Racergirl (11 July 2012)

My friend is on a lovely yard on the Wirral if thats any good? can give you her details if you want, and she could find out for you...


----------



## roobarb12 (11 July 2012)

@DD Thank you for the info. I'll consider it if nothing else is available a little closer to home and I'll make sure to pm you if so. 
I think Runcorn might be just a bit too far for me. I'd have to cross the bridge and that's a nightmare at peak time (which unfortunately for me is when I'd usually be heading to the yard ). I've seen some good recommendations floating about for yards just over the bridge aswell, always the way eh. 

@RG Thanks, but again, the Wirral is a little bit too far for me. I don't know if you know Liverpool at all but I'm based by the Rocket, so almost on top of the M62. My boyfriend lives over the water and it's a long trek to visit to him, I think moving the ned there would be a little too far. Thanks for the response though.


----------



## MileAMinute (11 July 2012)

Depends on what livery you're looking for, but my friend who lives in Huyton cannot find anything near her (has them DIY)  and so keeps her horses on the Wirral


----------



## Racergirl (11 July 2012)

roobarb12 said:



			@RG Thanks, but again, the Wirral is a little bit too far for me. I don't know if you know Liverpool at all but I'm based by the Rocket, so almost on top of the M62. My boyfriend lives over the water and it's a long trek to visit to him, I think moving the ned there would be a little too far. Thanks for the response though.
		
Click to expand...

 not one bit - Im from Dorset and only go up to stay with Ann for Aintree !!!!!!! The offer is there though - if you want me to, Im more than happy to ask her. Good luck finding somewhere


----------



## roobarb12 (11 July 2012)

Cobrastyle said:



			Depends on what livery you're looking for, but my friend who lives in Huyton cannot find anything near her (has them DIY)  and so keeps her horses on the Wirral 

Click to expand...

I know  , it's getting a bit tedious looking around now. I might have set my standards a bit high initially but visiting the yards in the area have made me realise that there's definitely a shortage of half decent yards around Merseyside. I'm not asking a lot; nice turnout, arena with good drainage and NO builders sand, a nice bunch of people. The horse needs to be happy and I'm seeing lots of yards that I know she wouldn't settle in to!


----------



## roobarb12 (11 July 2012)

Racergirl said:



 not one bit - Im from Dorset and only go up to stay with Ann for Aintree !!!!!!! The offer is there though - if you want me to, Im more than happy to ask her. Good luck finding somewhere 

Click to expand...

Thanks again! I might have to consider the Wirral if I don't find anywhere my ways


----------



## Gleeful Imp (11 July 2012)

Would you travel a bit further up the m58 to bickerstaffe? There are some good yards in that area.

What about rainford, is that too far?


----------



## BeckyMason97 (11 July 2012)

Is melling to far for you?

Ashtons is nice on the canal and kids have to have an adult with them at all times, they have an indoor and outdoor too. I was going to move their but they didn't have enough stables at the time.


----------



## roobarb12 (11 July 2012)

@GI I've not discounted Bickerstaffe ways, just familiar with zero yards there. I've heard of Roby's, can you recommend that or any others?

@BM Ahh, the famous Ashtons. I've seen it mentioned on various forums but can't find details about where it is to suss it on google maps to see if it is too far to travel. Things mentioned online are all positive about it.


----------



## BeckyMason97 (11 July 2012)

I can get details from someone I know who stables there if you'd like?


----------



## roobarb12 (11 July 2012)

Yes please! That would be fab  it's worth me sussing it out at least to see if it's okay. 

I take it you have horses themways if you tried to get a stable there once?


----------



## BeckyMason97 (11 July 2012)

I shall ask her in a moment.

Yes, I used to keep my two on Bullens (Nightmare, steer clear!) But we ended up moving back to the yard I bought my youngster from in between Warrington and Knutsford and moved house too. I now have four! Haha.

I shall get details asap.


----------



## roobarb12 (11 July 2012)

I know a lot of people who've been on Bullens but swiftly moved on to pastures new. Parden the pun...

Sounds fab. I wish I could up & move but sadly not possible. Thanks for your help!


----------



## roobarb12 (13 July 2012)

(a little nudge)

And, has anyone heard of Ravenscroft's in Cronton?


----------



## Fidgety (13 July 2012)

Gleeful Imp said:



			Would you travel a bit further up the m58 to bickerstaffe? There are some good yards in that area.

What about rainford, is that too far?
		
Click to expand...

If you know of yards Rainford/Bickerstaffe way GI would you let me have details please?  Thanks


----------



## BeckyMason97 (13 July 2012)

Ravenscrofts belongs to my yard owners girlfriend and her family. 

Couldn't get the info for ashtons, sorry!


----------



## roobarb12 (13 July 2012)

BeckyMason97 said:



			Ravenscrofts belongs to my yard owners girlfriend and her family. 

Couldn't get the info for ashtons, sorry!
		
Click to expand...

No worries. I went to see Ravencroft and it is my favourite so far. Price is almost double everywhere else but facilities seemed fantastic and worth it.


----------



## BeckyMason97 (13 July 2012)

I haven't been myself but I've heard it's lovely and I know that it's ran by a lovely family.


----------



## robysfarm (15 July 2012)

Hi,

We are in Bickerstaffe and have a couple of spaces at the moment. Robys Farm. We're actually on the border for Simonswood and Bickerstaffe so easily accessible from the Lancs and Liverpool.

Pm me if you would like any more info x


----------



## miss_wilson (16 July 2012)

There are some fantastic yards on the wirral, and i know several people who live in Liverpool yet keep their horses on the wirral!


----------



## Janeuk1 (30 July 2012)

Hi, I am currently searching in those areas too! Do you have the contact details for Ravencroft? what facilities do they have? also, what facilities do they have at crows nest?


----------



## janberrington (8 August 2012)

Shy Lowen Horse & Pony Sanctuary are thinking about opening a Livery, DIY Stable and Grazing service.

They are currently located in Netherton but the facility will be elsewhere, within easy reach of M57.

Their website is www.shylowen.com or on Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/Shy-Lowen-Horse-Pony-Sanctuary

It's a wonderful place.


----------



## nokia (11 August 2012)

the ravenscrofts yard is very expensive, they add vat to the bill, i stable on JW behind gellings, spring farm in tarbock, has a big school , again its expensive, delph farm where we are at is diy, its nice , people are great, and its cheep.

All ill say is dont believe all you here on here, im 36 iv been to a lot of these yards, iv been on jw now for 9 years, pm me if you want to come down and have a look at the yard


----------



## annaellie (13 August 2012)

Loads of yards have closed in Liverpool which is a shame  I used to stable on bullens must and it was fine no issues with it. I used to teach on gellings years ago a d stable there. Johns yard on the back always seamed a nice quiet yard with the added bonus of gellings indoor for hire. There are a few round tarbuck way and few yards round nerteron. I used to be on the same yard as the ravenscroft girls but have no idea what the yrd is like just know they have lots of experance behind them.


----------



## sophandfjord (20 November 2012)

roobarb12 said:



			No worries. I went to see Ravencroft and it is my favourite so far. Price is almost double everywhere else but facilities seemed fantastic and worth it.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have the number for Ravencroft stables if possible? I cant find anything on the internet.. or if anyone else could let me know that would be great. Thank you, Sophie.


----------



## Elsiecat (23 January 2013)

I know of plenty in that area but all have teenagers.


----------



## kroinster (12 August 2013)

BeckyMason97 said:



			Is melling to far for you?

Ashtons is nice on the canal and kids have to have an adult with them at all times, they have an indoor and outdoor too. I was going to move their but they didn't have enough stables at the time.
		
Click to expand...

Hi there, do you know pricing and packages for here. I wouldn't be able to get there in the mornings so are there and packages where they could do turnouts and feeds? Also are feeds, shavings and hay included in livery price? Thanks


----------



## RITA-ALICE (19 February 2015)

Are you still looking  for stables rainford


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (4 September 2017)

Sorry for digging up an old post but are there any other yards in these areas that people can suggest. Thanks xx


----------

